# unscented and suds?



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you think unscented soap makes more suds than scented if everything else in the batch is the same? Someone I know has been wanting me to make unscented soap for a long time and I just kept putting it off until I ran out of all my FO that I like...anyway I got to thinking if I take out 2oz of FO would it make a difference in how full my mold is so I decided to add 2oz of sunflower oil to just kind of fill the gap, its a small mold (yes I ran it thru the lye cal) Ok I tried the soap today and it made tons of lather and 
now I'm wondering if its the added sunflower oil or the lack of FO that made it that way. Could just 2 oz of sunflower oil make that big of a difference? My soap lathers good anyway but this was extra good. 
Thanks. JoAnn.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Me thinks it's in your head, JoAnn.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

MF-Alpines said:


> Me thinks it's in your head, JoAnn.


 I'm so smart I didn't think I had room for anything else to just be in my head. :yes. Your probably right I think the work Sunflower just makes it sound like its nicer and its so nice and white with out any FO in it. Right now the only FO I have is lots of OMH and I don't like how my soap looks with that one....all brown and ashy. Oh well by weeks end I will have more FO. I ordered the newest sample pack from Rustic Essentials so that should be fun. 
JoAnn.


----------



## Angelknitter12 (Feb 16, 2012)

I ditto Cindy.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Angelknitter12 said:


> I ditto Cindy.


 No fair now you guys a ganging up on me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Jo, why aren't you using Tamera' scents? So much stronger, you use less! Her OMH doesn't has so much vanilla in it that you get light tan soap, well unless you burn the sugar in your milk. Vicki


----------

